# Taxs really suck my A-s



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*A LIST OF ALL TAXES WE PAY*


Taken from an article written by Charlie Reese 


a former columnist of the Orlando Sentinel Newspaper.


Accounts Receivable Tax
Building Permit Tax
CDL license Tax
Cigarette Tax
Corporate Income Tax
Dog License Tax
Drivers License “Fee” [Tax]
Excise Taxes
Federal Income Tax
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)
Fishing License Tax
Food License Tax
Fuel Permit Tax
Gasoline Tax (currently 44.75 cents per gallon)
Gross Receipts Tax
Hunting License Tax
Inheritance Tax
Inventory Tax
IRS Interest Charges IRS Penalties (A tax on top of the tax)
Liquor Tax
Luxury Taxes
Marriage License Tax
Medicare Tax
Personal Income Tax
Personal Property Tax
Property Tax And in addition to the taxes on the land and buildings, 
Within this tax bill are several more: ‘Vector’ Disease control TAX; 
Mosquito Surveillance TAX; Water District ‘Standby Charge [TAX]; 
Sewer Service tax; Lighting District TAX; Emergency Services TAX; 
Fire District Special TAX; AND OF COURSE, the additional payments 
on the foolish BONDS we have passed to tax ourselves [School/Water/etc.]
Real Estate Tax
Service Charge Tax
Social Security Tax (And now taxed on the S.S. payments we receive)
Road Usage Tax
Recreational Vehicle Tax
Sales Tax
School Tax
State Income Tax
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA)
Telephone Federal Excise Tax
Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax
Telephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge Taxes
Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax
Telephone Recurring and Nonrecurring Charges Tax
Telephone State and Local Tax
Telephone Usage Charge Tax
Utility Taxes
Vehicle License Registration Tax
Vehicle Sales Tax
Watercraft Registration Tax
Well Permit Tax
Workers Compensation Tax 




HERE’S A LITTLE STORY THAT TRULY TELLS IT ALL


This might be funny if it weren't so true.
Be sure to read all the way to the end: 

Tax his land,
Tax his bed,
Tax the table, At which he's fed 

Tax his tractor,
Tax his mule,
Teach him taxes are the rule. 

Tax his work,
Tax his pay,
He works for peanuts anyway! 

Tax his cow,
Tax his goat,
Tax his pants,
Tax his coat.
Tax his ties,
Tax his shirt,
Tax his work,
Tax his dirt.
Tax his tobacco,
Tax his drink,
Tax him if he tries to think.
Tax his cigars,
Tax his beers,
If he cries, tax his tears.
Tax his car,
Tax his gas,
Find other ways to tax his ass.
Tax all he has, then let him know you won't be done till he has no dough.
When he screams and hollers; Then tax him some more,
Tax him till He's good and sore.
Then tax his coffin,
Tax his grave,
Tax the sod in which he's laid...
Put these words upon his tomb, “Taxes drove me to my doom.”
When he's gone, do not relax;
Its time to apply the inheritance tax.. 




THINK THIS IS FUNNY? Not one of these taxes existed 100
years ago, & our nation was the most prosperous in the world. 


We had absolutely no national debt, had the largest middle class 


in the world, and Mom stayed home to raise the kids.

What happened? Can you spell 'politicians?'

I hope this goes around THE USA until ALL have read it.!!! 


YOU can help it get there!!! 




GO AHEAD - - - BE AN AMERICAN!!! 




What you do with this article now that you have read it......... Is up to you. 


We should vote all the politicians out of office and clean up their mess!




Taken from an article written by Charlie Reese 


a former columnist of the Orlando Sentinel Newspaper. 











Plus N.Y is thinking about a $1.50 hair cut tax.........................WTF.......... 


And Taxing my Vodka !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats just not rite...............


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And it's going to get a whole lot worse. 
Wait until NEXUS visits YOU!


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

But how else would we keep our "National Government" going? Thank your fellow citizens, illegal aliens, and felons for voting all this into reality!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* TOC is right and it will get worse than worse. They won't be done until not only we are broke, but then take ALL of our freedoms away. 
The latest scarey one they want to do is bill H.R. 45. It gets worse there's a deal in the senate that's named SB-2099. Look them up to see what they going to do








Also, Pelosi trying to push thru a bill to tax ALL financhial transactions you do at your bank, office or where ever by 1%. I think folks need to see what's going on and really think before Nov. This is my 2 cents worth and the sad thing is, it's true









Rocky *


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

"Now my advice for those who die, 
Declare the pennies on your eyes. 
'Cause I’m the taxman, 
Yeah, I’m the taxman. 
And you're working for no one but me." 
-George Harrison. 

Here in Rochester we got some fun news last week.. 
We live in the county with the higest property tax..in the entire USA.. 

http://www.democratandchronicle.com/article/20100929/NEWS01/9290348/1002/NEWS 

yay.. 

Scot


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If you really want to do something about this then vote on Nov. 2nd to get rid of these socialists that are running the Congress! If I wasn't so amazed I would be insulted by how stupidly gullible they believe the American voter to be!! (It's a real shame that they don't allow tar and feathering and being ridden out of town on a rail for some of those politicians up in Washington DC anymore!) Some of those politicians (supposedly in charge of the oversight for these agencies that got us into this mess) actually are trying to say they had absolutely nothing to do with the problems leading up to this crisis!!! Can anybody really believe that, if you are trillions of dollars in debt, you can spend your way out of debt by adding another trillion to the debt?!!! They say that the definition of "insanity" is: "Doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result." With that in mind, now go to Nov. 2nd...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

If I wasn't so amazed I would be insulted by how stupidly gullible they believe the American voter to be!!I will reserve judgment until AFTER Nov 2nd as to whether they are right or wrong.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 03 Oct 2010 06:15 PM 
If you really want to do something about this then vote on Nov. 2nd to get rid of these socialists that are running the Congress! 


Socialists? Think back to your college history courses. If they were, we would have full free healthcare, near 0 unemployment, all of our manufacturing jobs back and the companies would be in control of the workforce instead of a bourgeoisie class, and finally our military would be more focused on national defence than being abroad. 

Nah, they have even failed at Socialisim.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to say, "Give 'em time" but that is _precisely _what we can _not _do!! Socialism has failed everywhere it has been tried because for socialism to work humans would have to be angels! We're not even close and so human nature in all it's pettiness, jealousy, greed, sloth and mendacity precludes socialism as a workable form of government. We have Marxian socialists (philosophy wise) in the White House. We have congressional leadership that treats the Constitution as an impediment to "their" agenda! They have had _two years _with which to ram their policies through due to super-majorities in both houses. Actions speak louder than words and they are indighted by their own actions. If the results had born out the way they had claimed it would I would be the first to say I was wrong and change my political stance but they haven't! I'll be watching and waiting for Nov. 2nd! If nothing else, the political fireworks should be spectacular!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.intarnet.us/graphics/not-this-****-again.jpg

My favorite story about what a rip off taxes are, comes from the big fires we had here a few years ago, seams that when these fires, perhaps the worst some parts of California history burned thru the new home developments in North San Diego County that were constructed right into the edges and sometimes right into the wilderness brush zones, there were no water dropping helicoptors to fight the fires, the fire crews that existed were spread so thin that there was maybe one truck and crew to defend an entire housing track, needless to say the home losses were tremendous, and in the aftemath people who lost homes were screaming where were the fire crews? What were they paying taxes for? 

Turns out that over the last few years prior to the fire, the good people had voted down time and time again ballot measures that would have raised tax funds to pay for additional crews to cover the increased population and development, and voted down funding to contract with water dropping helicopter companies. So what did those who could see the need do, of course they tried again to pass ballot measures to raise funds to upgrade and improve the fire fighting capacities of the county, care to guess what happened? yep, the good fiscal conservatives voted these measures DOWN two years in a row. The argument being were already paying taxes for services despite that these services were now being forced to protect a much greater area at the same costs with no increase in funding or upgrading of equipemnt, And guess what happened again, yep, another big fire swept thru North San Diego county, again more homes lost, again more complaining about lack of fire protection. 

The moral of this story is that you can't get something for nothing. which is exactly what some of these "no taxes for nothing" anti-tax conservatives are asking for. I'll just say this if you dont want to pay any taxes then dont expect police, fire, ambulance, water, roads, electricity, sewers as the infrastructures they all use are payed for partially or wholly by tax dollars. You want to not pay taxes then I suggest a visit to Mexico, Brazil, or other countries where most people dont pay any taxes and see what kind of infrastructures and services they have because that is exactly what you will end up with here. Theres always room for better oversight but services costs money, you can't get around that.

You really do get what you pay for. One of the primary reasons this state is in such a fiscal ****-hole is that for the last 30 years voters (thats you and me folks) passed time and time again unfunded propositional changes that added to the state constitutional requirement that X dollars be spent on Y issue, things like 3 strikes, numerous school funding propositions to name a couple, without at the same time passing taxes or other funding mechanism to actually PAY for these mandates. So the untouchable parts of the budget just gets larger without any way to actually pay for them, and that part of the budget that the state assembly actually has any say over has shrunk, when revinue falls they still have to pay for all those unfunded mandates, again you really do get what you pay, or dont pay, for. 

I'm still waiting for the petition to change the supermajority vote to simple majority (works in the other 48 states) and the open the state constitution to adress get rid of all these voter mandates, keeping the logical ones and getting rid of the idiotic ones. But it seams the folks on both sides in Sacramento would rather just gripe than actuallly change the status quo.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, is that Skeletor perhaps?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03 Oct 2010 07:39 PM 
http://www.intarnet.us/graphics/not-this-****-again.jpg

My favorite story about what a rip off taxes are, comes from the big fires we had here a few years ago, seams that when these fires, perhaps the worst some parts of California history burned thru the new home developments in North San Diego County that were constructed right into the edges and sometimes right into the wilderness brush zones, there were no water dropping helicoptors to fight the fires, the fire crews that existed were spread so thin that there was maybe one truck and crew to defend an entire housing track, needless to say the home losses were tremendous, and in the aftemath people who lost homes were screaming where were the fire crews? What were they paying taxes for? 

Turns out that over the last few years prior to the fire, the good people had voted down time and time again ballot measures that would have raised tax funds to pay for additional crews to cover the increased population and development, and voted down funding to contract with water dropping helicopter companies. So what did those who could see the need do, of course they tried again to pass ballot measures to raise funds to upgrade and improve the fire fighting capacities of the county, care to guess what happened? yep, the good fiscal conservatives voted these measures DOWN two years in a row. The argument being were already paying taxes for services despite that these services were now being forced to protect a much greater area at the same costs with no increase in funding or upgrading of equipemnt, And guess what happened again, yep, another big fire swept thru North San Diego county, again more homes lost, again more complaining about lack of fire protection. 

The moral of this story is that you can't get something for nothing. which is exactly what some of these "no taxes for nothing" anti-tax conservatives are asking for. I'll just say this if you dont want to pay any taxes then dont expect police, fire, ambulance, water, roads, electricity, sewers as the infrastructures they all use are payed for partially or wholly by tax dollars. You want to not pay taxes then I suggest a visit to Mexico, Brazil, or other countries where most people dont pay any taxes and see what kind of infrastructures and services they have because that is exactly what you will end up with here. Theres always room for better oversight but services costs money, you can't get around that.

You really do get what you pay for. One of the primary reasons this state is in such a fiscal ****-hole is that for the last 30 years voters (thats you and me folks) passed time and time again unfunded propositional changes that added to the state constitutional requirement that X dollars be spent on Y issue, things like 3 strikes, numerous school funding propositions to name a couple, without at the same time passing taxes or other funding mechanism to actually PAY for these mandates. So the untouchable parts of the budget just gets larger without any way to actually pay for them, and that part of the budget that the state assembly actually has any say over has shrunk, when revinue falls they still have to pay for all those unfunded mandates, again you really do get what you pay, or dont pay, for. 

I'm still waiting for the petition to change the supermajority vote to simple majority (works in the other 48 states) and the open the state constitution to adress get rid of all these voter mandates, keeping the logical ones and getting rid of the idiotic ones. But it seams the folks on both sides in Sacramento would rather just gripe than actuallly change the status quo.

Ummmmm........Victor.....one of the things gummints have yet to figure out is that doubling population does not doble costs.....it at last quadruples cost.

That said, with the additional revenues of all those new developments (property taxes, gas taxes, sales and income taxes) the local gummint agencies should have been able to fund all they needed for fire and police.
In our state, "not-my-governor" is cutting, cutting, cutting, and county is cutting, cutting, cutting, and the police presence we HAD and was funded has been cut by about half.

You won't see gummints lay off chaff, nor avoid building new City Halls, nor all new hybrids for county employees....the list goes on.
WE get to cut costs on our end, tighten our belts, but not the gummint.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

HR 45: 

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp 

SB 2099: 

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/taxreturns.asp


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Buying a magazine today, I noticed it was voting time again, but in a strange place I had forgotten all about. Almost every car mag had on the cover a mention of the potential for changes of laws impacting tuning/hotrods/diesel trucks, etc. 

Yup, the old tactic that SEMA et al have been pushing for 20 odd years now...sheeh!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, CA has some of the most highly paid workers in the United States, and we are a very populous state. We also have one of the highest tax rates of any state in the nation. Consequently, we're pulling in a lot of tax revenue as all these highly paid workers get taxed one of the highest percentage rates in the country. Yet we're $20 billion in debt and our infrastructure is crumbling. So where is all that money going? 

I won't even attempt to answer that question here as any answers are going to get real political real quick. But ask yourself the question, then do some online research and find the answers. As Spock said, "Even in this corner of the galaxy, Captain, two plus two equals four!"


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03 Oct 2010 07:39 PM 



My favorite story about what a rip off taxes are, comes from the big fires we had here a few years ago, ...

Turns out that over the last few years prior to the fire, the good people had voted down time and time again ballot measures that would have raised tax funds to pay for additional crews to cover the increased population and development, and voted down funding to contract with water dropping helicopter companies. So what did those who could see the need do, of course they tried again to pass ballot measures to raise funds to upgrade and improve the fire fighting capacities of the county, care to guess what happened? yep, the good fiscal conservatives voted these measures DOWN two years in a row. The argument being were already paying taxes for services despite that these services were now being forced to protect a much greater area at the same costs with no increase in funding or upgrading of equipemnt, And guess what happened again, yep, another big fire swept thru North San Diego county, again more homes lost, again more complaining about lack of fire protection. 

...
Vic...since I live in the area ravaged by the fire...and in fact...live in a house that is 1600' from where the last house burned down (26 burned down in my subdivision)...I happen to know the TRUTH. What you posted is complete BS...not true AT ALL. We have NEVER been presented with ballot measures like you describe. Helicopters were NEVER an issue..budget wise or availability wise during the fire. In fact, the winds during the fire were running at 80 mph at my house...and across the board, even if they had night vision capabilities, aircraft WERE NOT PART OF THE FIRE SOLUTION. Period. You cannot drop effectively with winds like that...and if you tried, you'd just be wasting more money.


NO "conservatives" voted ANYTHING down...there was NO SUCH VOTE...no such ballot. The guys that voted the fire department budget down....were the county supervisors...not the citizenry. And yes, those decisions have been criticized...rightfully so. 


You're example has no merit in this discussion.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, taxes suck, but like has been mentioned they are a necessary evil of a society which needs government funded infrastructure. I won't argue that there is waste in government spending, but cutting taxes won't fix the deficit. Never has and never will. Taxes have been cut previously as a political game to gain favor, but the truth is we need them at least where they were. Does anyone know what the effective corporate tax rate in this country is? Its about 5% (not the actual rate, the effective rate which is the average that most corporations pay), and they get further tax breaks for offshoring jobs the way things are set up now. I think there was a bill that would have fixed that....oh wait it was fillibustered by those that care more about corporations than people. Would anyone like to further guess what the tax rate was for anyone making over 3 million dollars in the 1940s? 95%...that's right, every penny made by an individual over $3m was taxed at 95% (the first $3m was at whatever the normalish rate was). Corporations back then reinvested in the corporation instead of spending half the GDP paying their execs. Of course we couldn't do that now, those people are busy using that money they'd be paying in taxes to create all those new jobs that you see advertised everywhere....oh yeah that's not happening either....


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I almost forgot to rant about how funny it is that conservatives worry about government spending, but don't feel its a waste of money to legislate and try to enforce their morality about who I should be allowed to marry, or who should be able to give their lives to fight for their country, or where people can build a church/religious building, or whether or not masterbation should be legal (gotta love that DE Senatorial candidate). If we want to reduce government waste, shouldn't we stop legislating morality that makes us the laughing stock of the civilized world?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez all i wanted to let you guys know was NY was considering a $1.50 Hair cut tax................. OOOOOOOOOO and taxing my booze more isnt good either.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I realize this is the public forum, but Dwight and the other moderators, are you kidding me? This started out political, it doesn't get more political. I thought there were other fora out there specifically for politics? Or was it 'counter' politcs?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, then drive to Delaware in one day and buy your booze there. No sales tax!

I saw the picture of you, you should be paying that $1.50 for a better haircut!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 04 Oct 2010 08:03 AM 
I realize this is the public forum, but Dwight and the other moderators, are you kidding me? This started out political, it doesn't get more political. I thought there were other fora out there specifically for politics? Or was it 'counter' politcs?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 04 Oct 2010 08:05 AM 
Nick, then drive to Delaware in one day and buy your booze there. No sales tax!

I saw the picture of you, you should be paying that $1.50 for a better haircut!! 







What ??????????????? How rude............I wouldnt talk about haircuts if i were you MR, at least i have hair..................... he he he


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

_The Law; Frederic Bastiat 1848_
"When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that justifies it."


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, I bet there's a lot of guys out there that'd be happy to have to worry about paying a haircut tax!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I realize this is the public forum, but Dwight and the other moderators, are you kidding me? This started out political, it doesn't get more political. 

Mark's very correct. I suggest we let this one drop. 

Later, 

K


----------

